# FAF Anthrocon 2013



## Jashwa (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey all, who from FAF is going to AC 2013?

I'm probably going, but I haven't figured out room stuff. Just wondering who to look for there.


----------



## Fox_720B (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been considering it, but most likely I'm headed to FurFright this year, since my sis can't make it to AC. Definitely going to AC 2014 however.


----------



## Tigercougar (Jan 26, 2013)

Crossing my fingers I'll be able to reserve a room.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Feb 1, 2013)

*raises my paw* I'm going~ I'm pre-registered as a Sponsor and I'm all ready to go~ got a suite lined up through a friend too~


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 1, 2013)

I might show up, it depends on funds, and home matters.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 1, 2013)

Just got a job, but I am not sure if I would be able to actually attend this year (I would have to seriously budget, and that would be no fun). I can see myself definitely going to 2014 if I can keep this job for that long.


----------



## Avlenna (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm going and rooming with a friend of mine.  Just look for my fursona's ears and tail; trust me, you can't miss them (pics on the link in my signature).


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 2, 2013)

I would but I have no money and its like 7 hours away, and I dont even have a car. Maybe in like 4 years.


----------



## BRN (Feb 2, 2013)

It was on the cards, but other plans stole my money. Ah rass. 2014, guys.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 2, 2013)

Before I could ever get to AC, the furry fandom would have died out.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm planning on showing up in 2014, it's almost a definite since I'll most likely be in Toronto for Worldpride (depends on the money situation and stuff)... which is only a week or so before Anthrocon and only a few (hundred?) miles across the border

Planning on bankrupting myself with debt and showing up to both


----------



## Trent (Feb 4, 2013)

I like how almost half these posts are about people *not* going. 

I'm actually going, room's taken care of. Can't wait to do the usual browsing of the program to figure out what I want to see and when I have downtime. I'll probably do the usual "check the computer in the mornings and evenings" thing, but I don't really count on seeing anyone in particular.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 14, 2013)

Definitely going, but still not sure who I'm staying with.


----------



## Aden (Feb 14, 2013)

Yo


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 14, 2013)

Qoph said:


> Definitely going, but still not sure who I'm staying with.


Same here. Need to figure that out. 


Aden said:


> Yo


Yo. You should bring delicious whiskey again


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> Yo. You should bring delicious whiskey again



Unfortunately we're flying up to PA this time and I believe airlines frown upon that. But I'll look into it!


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 15, 2013)

Aden said:


> Unfortunately we're flying up to PA this time and I believe airlines frown upon that. But I'll look into it!


Flying is probably a lot easier of a trip, though, so can't blame you


----------



## Venu.Shade (Feb 15, 2013)

personally Im taking a train from NJ to PA... i drove last year and it was horrible >n< 5 people crammed in a car, one with a fursuit.. how it all fit in my trunk baffles me to this day.
GPS fucked us up a couple times too and added to the trip by like 3 hours. i was driving until 9 pm...to think i had left my house at 10 am.

But this time should be better though <3 trains are fun~


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 15, 2013)

Jashwa said:


> Flying is probably a lot easier of a trip, though, so can't blame you



But road trips are so much fun (when you go with someone you like)! The 20-hour drive will be quite the experience for me. Builds up the anticipation.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm low on money unexpectedly. Stupid unemployment. You're safe from puns for another year.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm definitely not going again this year... one of my friends took me to last years, thinking I was in to furry stuff, and it caught me by surprise... I was one of the more attractive ones, and "yiffers" began to hit on me- I'm gonna stop right there. lets just say that that person's "muzzle" was probably broken afterwards.

Damn furs need to keep their priorities straight, and hopefully their sexuality if they want to *socialize *with me.


----------



## Aden (Feb 15, 2013)

Outcast said:


> I'm definitely not going again this year... one of my friends took me to last years, thinking I was in to furry stuff, and it caught me by surprise... I was one of the more attractive ones, and "yiffers" began to hit on me- I'm gonna stop right there. lets just say that that person's "muzzle" was probably broken afterwards.
> 
> Damn furs need to keep their priorities straight, and hopefully their sexuality if they want to *socialize *with me.



*reads post*
*looks at avatar*

whatever you say, man


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 16, 2013)

Outcast said:


> I'm definitely not going again this year... one of my friends took me to last years, thinking I was in to furry stuff, and it caught me by surprise... I was one of the more attractive ones, and "yiffers" began to hit on me- I'm gonna stop right there. lets just say that that person's "muzzle" was probably broken afterwards.
> 
> Damn furs need to keep their priorities straight, and hopefully their sexuality if they want to *socialize *with me.



With the way you worded your last sentence I thought you meant you only hung out with straight people for a second.

And claiming that you're not a furry when you post here is like a gambling addict claiming he doesn't have an addiction when his house is about to be foreclosed on.


----------



## AndriasSch (Feb 20, 2013)

I just moved into Pittsburgh from Spain, dunno if I'll have money for the tickets but wouldn't mind to go near and meet somefurs :3


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 20, 2013)

I've been seriously considering it, though it looks like lots are planning for 2014.

But I'll be _*old *_in 2014, ugh.


----------



## Venu.Shade (Feb 21, 2013)

Hey, I'm looking forward to AC '15 since it takes place over my birthday and the theme is Viking Invasion. I'd be turning 22. this year i turn 20 three days after the con ends


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd like to go, but by the time ac happens I would have been to 3 furcons already.  Ill be broke.


----------



## Flippy (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know what I'm doing!!! I think I'm going...er maybe. My room was supposed to be my 2 friends that sell hats at conventions but they ended up reserving a table at a Brony con, my 2 artist friends but they might be going to Europe & not be able to afford both & me. So I might end up staying at a relatives 30 minutes outside of Pittsburgh but it's 4th of July weekend so they might not even be free that weekend. I want to go. I went last year & the year before by accident for an hour, heh. I hope I can go. 


Jashwa said:


> Same here. Need to figure that out.
> 
> Yo. You should bring delicious whiskey again


There is a liquor store like a few store fronts next to where Fernando's was. I didn't realize that & lugged around a heavy bottle from far far away for hours. Have you been there?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2013)

Flippy said:


> There is a liquor store like a few store fronts next to where Fernando's was. I didn't realize that & lugged around a heavy bottle from far far away for hours. Have you been there?


I live here. Aden just had delicious whiskey from Arizona last year that I loved and I don't think is sold around here.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 21, 2013)

Order it online silly cat


----------



## Magick (Feb 21, 2013)

I might go, depends on money stuff though :/


----------



## Flippy (Feb 22, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Order it online silly cat


^ what he said.



Jashwa said:


> I live here. Aden just had delicious whiskey from Arizona last year that I loved and I don't think is sold around here.


Did you take the bus there mid-day Thursday? I met a fur on the bus while taking the bus from Oakmont while visiting a relative.


----------



## Mike Lobo (Feb 22, 2013)

I'd go if I had the cash and someone to hang out with 

It's only two hours and twelve minutes away from me...


----------



## chronoregerant (Mar 5, 2013)

is anyone from alabama going?


----------

